# Best Protein for money value on the market?



## matt.s (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering what proteins are out there that are value for money for what you get, at the minute im taking "total protein" from myprotein.co.uk, its quite expensive, i dont mind paying fior it but was just wondering if there are any other proteins out there that are just as good for less money.

(I currently pay £65 for 5Kg)


----------



## iamclarky (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been using maxi raw whey with the code fitwisechick makes it work out under £30 for 2.5kg


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

@MuscleFood ..... chicken


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Since VAT was added I use very little Protein powder .

I tend to spend £40 on 10 KG of chicken rather that a powder

I used to use it as it was cheaper than food , now I use mainly food


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> @MuscleFood ..... chicken


i like. i like lots


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Just normal whey concentrate. Impact whey from Myprotein.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Unflavoured whey protein concentrate from either BulkPowders or Myprotein


----------



## matt.s (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Unflavoured 5kg my protein wpc80.

Even tho VAT is added it's still the cheapest source of protein.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

matt.s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wondering what proteins are out there that are value for money for what you get, at the minute im taking "total protein" from myprotein.co.uk, its quite expensive, i dont mind paying fior it but was just wondering if there are any other proteins out there that are just as good for less money.
> 
> (I currently pay £65 for 5Kg)


Have a look at our range mate, awesome flavours and premium quality with no proprietary blends:

http://gonutrition.com/cheapest-whey-protein

Here's the protein:

4.5kg for £51.47

http://gonutrition.com/go-whey-protein-80


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Offal.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

Peanuts.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

It's Friday,

usually most of the sponsors offer up a discount/code today

also waiting (in hope)


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

www.oneon.co.uk/store/products,whey-max-diet_81.htm (banana flavour)

I just paid £53 for 9kg, there's a voucher on here somewhere as well


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

5kg flavoured my protein impact whey for 50 quid code impact50

best offer ive had via email today sorry any other suppliers have not used all use yet so only have select few emails with offers my protein was the best so far


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Check out this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/262984-908g-whey-max-diet-6-50-a.html

I just had 5 x 908g bags of diet whey delivered for £27! (Short dated to July but will be good for at least 6 months after that).


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

tommyc2k7 said:


> www.oneon.co.uk/store/products,whey-max-diet_81.htm (banana flavour)
> 
> I just paid £53 for 9kg, there's a voucher on here somewhere as well


pass me the code please if you find it mate


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Edinburgh said:


> pass me the code please if you find it mate


SPECIAL2014 for 20% off

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/262984-908g-whey-max-diet-6-50-a.html


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I use Matrix Whey £40 for 5kg 111 servings


----------



## stevenmcom (Jan 3, 2014)

Check out Protein Works, good deals there for UK. Was setup by some ex staff of My Protein


----------



## Damo69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Olympus health - 5kg for £32.


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Musclefood everytime for real food.

Myprotein for whey isolate


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

tommyc2k7 said:


> www.oneon.co.uk/store/products,whey-max-diet_81.htm (banana flavour)
> 
> I just paid £53 for 9kg, there's a voucher on here somewhere as well


Surely some mistake there? 9 KG for £53.00 would make it by far the cheapest whey available. Is this a blend or summink?


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

HJC1972 said:


> Surely some mistake there? 9 KG for £53.00 would make it by far the cheapest whey available. Is this a blend or summink?


Blend of WPC and WPI, no soy or anything else that people usually whinge about (not that it would stop me at this price). Delivery was fast, mixes well, flavour is very mild but very drinkable.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Chuffin Nora! That's a great deal then. You got the code, you hunky beefcake?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Blend of WPC and WPI, no soy or anything else that people usually whinge about (not that it would stop me at this price). Delivery was fast, mixes well, flavour is very mild but very drinkable.


Tastes lush hey


----------

